# Health insurance for EU citizens



## Karbon80 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello, I searched a bit but havent find a similar situation as an example. I m a Cyprus citizen. But I have not officially worked in any EU country including Cyprus, so never paid for insurance. I ve lived and worked in other countries which i had insurance (or not) only while employed. Now i m planning to visit Germany for a couple of months. My intention is to learn German and inspect some investment options. If i find a temp job, i will have insurance, yes. But if i dont, what are my options to have some kind of insurance (Paid/unpaid) ? Because as far as i know, without an insurance it is quite expensive in Germany if something bad happens.


----------



## Karbon80 (Feb 2, 2017)

By the way, thanks. Any ideas appreciated. ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on how long you're planning on staying, you should look into either travel insurance or some form of expat coverage. Most travel insurance will cover you mostly for emergencies or other "urgent or necessary" care while you're in Germany, and if you suffer a serious accident or illness, they'll cover you in Germany until you are able to be evacuated back to your home country (where it is assumed you'll have some sort of coverage based on your residence there).

Expat cover is expensive, as it is supposed to substitute for the state health system coverage. Check with some of the larger international insurance companies (AXA, Allianz, Swiss Life, BUPA, etc.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Karbon80 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks


----------

